# Phpstorm - Warnungen die durch Php entstehen im Browser anzeigen lassen



## Panda9296 (26. Mrz 2021)

Wie die Überschrift schon nahe legt, suche ich eine Einstellung(die es geben müsste) in Phpstorm, die mir eine Warnung im Browser ausgibt, wenn etwas nicht so ganz rund läuft. Beispiel. Ich hole mir über php einen link rein und da funktioniert etwas nicht 100%ig.


----------



## Thallius (26. Mrz 2021)

Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich nur Bahnhof. PHPStorm ist eine Entwicklungsumgebung. Warum sollte man da etwas einstellen das die Ausführung des Programms beeinflußt?
Und was bedeutete funktioniert nicht 100% richtig? Sehr schwammige aussage
Weiterhin gibt PHP im Browser erstmal gar nichts aus da PHP nur auf dem Server läuft und den Browser nicht mal kennt.
Wenn du mit PHP was im Browser ausgeben willst, dann geht das nur indem der Browser eine Seite am Server anfragt und dieser dann eine HTML/JS Seite zurück liefert.

Also ich glaube Du hast da im Moment noch extrem viele Verständnisprobleme wie web Applikationen überhaupt funktionieren.


----------



## kneitzel (26. Mrz 2021)

Und wenn der Client beim Server etwas anfragt, dann kannst Du natürlich Fehler zurück geben. Du kannst eine einfache Fehler-Seite ausgeben, also im einfachsten Fall etwas wie

```
<html>
    <body>
        <h1>Ups - Da war ein Fehler ...</h1>
        Bla bla bla über den Fehler ... und die Details, die Du gerne ausgegeben hättest ...
    </body>
</html>
```

Du kannst aber, anstatt eine Webseite auszuliefern (Was für den Client nicht als Fehler erkennbar ist) auch einen Fehlercode zurück geben ... Dann hat der Client halt ein Status 500 oder so bekommen ... Und da kannst Du aber mit php nicht unbedingt viel machen, denn ds ist dann Part des Webservers. Also kommt dann ggf. eine .htaccess Datei ins Spiel - so kannst Du dann auch 404er umleiten und so ...

Zu all dem findet sich aber im Web ganz viel ... und hat mit webstorm nichts zu tun wie @Thallius schon richtig ausgeführt hat.


----------

